# Java - Forumlar



## tim (21. Apr 2004)

hallo. hab ein problem mit meinem formular. wenn ich in das formular keine faxnummer schreiben will, dann kann ich des auch nicht abschicken.  Was kann ich tun, so dass man einfach eine nummer einträgt, die dann aber auch andie mail adresse übermittelt wird?



```
<script LANGUAGE="JavaScript"> function vs_formtest(){ var vs_formtestok = true
if (document.vs_frm1.realname.value=="" && vs_formtestok == true){alert("Bitte geben Sie Ihren Namen an");document.vs_frm1.realname.focus(); vs_formtestok = false;}
if (document.vs_frm1.text7.value=="" && vs_formtestok == true){alert("Zu einer Kontaktaufnahme benötigen wir Ihre Telefonnummer");document.vs_frm1.text7.focus(); vs_formtestok = false;}
for(i=0;i<document.vs_frm1.text7.value.length;++i){if(document.vs_frm1.text7.value.charAt(i) < '0' || document.vs_frm1.text7.value.charAt(i) > '9'){alert("Zu einer Kontaktaufnahme benötigen wir Ihre Telefonnummer");document.vs_frm1.text7.focus(); vs_formtestok = false;}}if (document.vs_frm1.text8.value=="" && vs_formtestok == true){alert("Zu einer Kontaktaufnahme benötigen wir Ihre Telefaxnummer");document.vs_frm1.text8.focus(); vs_formtestok = false;}
for(i=0;i<document.vs_frm1.text8.value.length;++i){if(document.vs_frm1.text8.value.charAt(i) < '0' || document.vs_frm1.text8.value.charAt(i) > '9'){alert("Zu einer Kontaktaufnahme benötigen wir Ihre Telefaxnummer");document.vs_frm1.text8.focus(); vs_formtestok = false;}} var etsuche = document.vs_frm1.email.value.indexOf('@',2); if (etsuche == -1 && vs_formtestok == true){alert("Zu einer Kontaktaufnahme benötigen wir Ihre e- Mailadresse");document.vs_frm1.email.focus(); vs_formtestok = false;} if (document.vs_frm1.email.value.indexOf('.',etsuche+2) == -1 && vs_formtestok == true){alert("Zu einer Kontaktaufnahme benötigen wir Ihre e- Mailadresse");document.vs_frm1.email.focus(); vs_formtestok = false;}
if (document.vs_frm1.text5.value=="" && vs_formtestok == true){alert("Zu einer Kontaktaufnahme benötigen wir Ihre Postleitzahl");document.vs_frm1.text5.focus(); vs_formtestok = false;}
for(i=0;i<document.vs_frm1.text5.value.length;++i){if(document.vs_frm1.text5.value.charAt(i) < '0' || document.vs_frm1.text5.value.charAt(i) > '9'){alert("Zu einer Kontaktaufnahme benötigen wir Ihre Postleitzahl");document.vs_frm1.text5.focus(); vs_formtestok = false;}}if (document.vs_frm1.text6.value=="" && vs_formtestok == true){alert("Zu einer Kontaktaufnahme benötigen wir Ihren Wohnort");document.vs_frm1.text6.focus(); vs_formtestok = false;}
return vs_formtestok;}</script>
```


----------



## stev.glasow (21. Apr 2004)

probiermal folgendes:

```
<script LANGUAGE="JavaScript"> 
 function vs_formtest(){ 
 var vs_formtestok = true
  if (document.vs_frm1.realname.value=="" && vs_formtestok == true){
   alert("Bitte geben Sie Ihren Namen an");
   document.vs_frm1.realname.focus(); 
   vs_formtestok = false;}

 if (document.vs_frm1.text7.value=="" && vs_formtestok == true)
 {
  alert("Zu einer Kontaktaufnahme benötigen wir Ihre Telefonnummer");
  document.vs_frm1.text7.focus(); vs_formtestok = false;}

 for(i=0;i<document.vs_frm1.text7.value.length;++i){
  if(document.vs_frm1.text7.value.charAt(i) < '0' || document.vs_frm1.text7.value.charAt(i) > '9')
  { 
    alert("Zu einer Kontaktaufnahme benötigen wir Ihre Telefonnummer");document.vs_frm1.text7.focus();
    vs_formtestok = false;
  }
 }
 
 /*
 if (document.vs_frm1.text8.value=="" && vs_formtestok == true)
  {
   alert("Zu einer Kontaktaufnahme benötigen wir Ihre Telefaxnummer");
    document.vs_frm1.text8.focus(); vs_formtestok = false;
  }

 for(i=0;i<document.vs_frm1.text8.value.length;++i){
  if(document.vs_frm1.text8.value.charAt(i) < '0' || document.vs_frm1.text8.value.charAt(i) > '9')
  {
   alert("Zu einer Kontaktaufnahme benötigen wir Ihre Telefaxnummer");
   document.vs_frm1.text8.focus(); vs_formtestok = false;
  }
 }*/ 
 
 var etsuche = document.vs_frm1.email.value.indexOf('@',2); 
 
 if (etsuche == -1 && vs_formtestok == true){
  alert("Zu einer Kontaktaufnahme benötigen wir Ihre e- Mailadresse");
  document.vs_frm1.email.focus(); vs_formtestok = false;
 } 
 
 if (document.vs_frm1.email.value.indexOf('.',etsuche+2) == -1 && vs_formtestok == true){
   alert("Zu einer Kontaktaufnahme benötigen wir Ihre e- Mailadresse");
   document.vs_frm1.email.focus(); vs_formtestok = false;
 }

if (document.vs_frm1.text5.value=="" && vs_formtestok == true){
 alert("Zu einer Kontaktaufnahme benötigen wir Ihre Postleitzahl");
 document.vs_frm1.text5.focus(); vs_formtestok = false;
}

for(i=0;i<document.vs_frm1.text5.value.length;++i){
 if(document.vs_frm1.text5.value.charAt(i) < '0' || document.vs_frm1.text5.value.charAt(i) > '9'){
  alert("Zu einer Kontaktaufnahme benötigen wir Ihre Postleitzahl");document.vs_frm1.text5.focus(); vs_formtestok = false;
  }
 }
 if (document.vs_frm1.text6.value=="" && vs_formtestok == true){
 alert("Zu einer Kontaktaufnahme benötigen wir Ihren Wohnort");
 document.vs_frm1.text6.focus(); vs_formtestok = false;
 }
 return vs_formtestok;}</script>
```

Ich habe eigendlich nichts großartiges verändert nur den fax-check auskommentiert


----------



## tim (21. Apr 2004)

Danke, des wars tatsächlich! 

MERCI !!!!!!!!!!!


----------

